# Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke



## angelndes_sofa (18. März 2007)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe Probleme mit meiner Nässeschutzjacke.Trotz intensiver Imprägnierung weichen immer die Arme der Jacke und die Kapuze durch.Nur die Arme und Kapuze ! Der Rest hält gut trocken.Kennt wer das Phänomen und kennt eine Lösung ? Jacke ist gebraucht gekauft und in gutem optischen Zustand.Kann keine schäden oder sowas an den undichten stellen feststellen.wasser dringt immer wieder durch #q 


ich hoffe jemand weiß rat


----------



## danny877 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Ich habe mir letzten Herbst auch einen gebrauchten BW-Nässeschutzanzug bei eb... gekauft. Ähnlich wie bei Dir dringt bei längerem Regen an der Mütze und an den Unterarmen Wasser ein. Ich habe damals direkt die Firma Goretex angerufen und gefragt was ich tun kann. Sie meinten impregnieren bringt  bei Goretex nicht sehr viel. Ich solle doch mal das Teil bügeln damit evtl. die Goretex-Membranen wieder aktiviert werden. Hat aber nicht geholfen. Ansonsten meinten die ab einem gewissen alter (ca. 10 Jahre) gehen die Membranen kapput. Ich solle mir doch einen neuen besorgen.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (18. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

so ein mist ! neu kaufen ? die dinger kosten ein vermögen wenn die neu sind #q


----------



## angelndes_sofa (18. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Aber es muss doch noch irgendne andere lösung geben um das zu dichten #c


----------



## danny877 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

ja ich weiss. Ich sehe ja auch nicht ein einen Neuen zu kaufen. Dann werde ich halt im Frühjahr und Sommer ein bissl nass - 1 bis max 2 Stunden hält mein Anzug ja durch. 
Im Winter trage ich eh nen wasserdichten Thermoanzug.


----------



## esox_105 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*



angelndes_sofa schrieb:


> so ein mist ! neu kaufen ? die dinger kosten ein vermögen wenn die neu sind #q


 
... ich habe für meinen neuen 39 Euronen inkl. Versand bezahlt.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (18. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... ich habe für meinen neuen 39 Euronen inkl. Versand bezahlt.


 

hört sich gut an.haste da nen link für mich ?


----------



## danny877 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

wäre ja ein super Preis!? Der Link würde mich auch interessieren.


----------



## esox_105 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

... das war ein Schnäppchen bei ebay ... :q


----------



## Gunnar. (18. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Hallo,

Eine Möglichkeit gibt es noch. Mann suche sich jemand der gerade beim Bund "tätig" ist.Der könnte dann die Sachen dort tauschen.In der Regel bekommt mann da neue Sachen und mann kann auch gleich wenn erforderlich in die richtige Größe tauschen. Vorrausetzung ist allerdings das die Klamotten nichr als augesondert gekennzeichnet sind. Früher wurde da entweder ein rotes A reingemalt bzw. es wurden an unauffälliger Stelle Löcher eingestanzt. In letzter Zeit ist mann dazu übergegangen auf diese Kennzeichnungen zu verzichten. Also Augen auf beim Klamottenkauf.


----------



## angelndes_sofa (18. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Also ich habe nen fettes schwarzes A drin |uhoh: hab ich wohl pech


----------



## winzig (18. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Moin 

das mit dem Tausch funktioniert super :q  Hab mir auch bei so nem Sonderpostenverkauf ne Jacke fürn 10er jeholt und über nen Kumpel beim Bund gegen ne Neue tauschen lassen. 

peace winzig


----------



## angelndes_sofa (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

ich will auch ! verfluchtes verhängnis #d


----------



## maesox (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Habe seit Jahren auch die Jacke. 
Für mich war sie von anfang an nichts weiter als ein"Wasserabweiser" und eine "Windjacke". Von dicht konnte nie die rede sein#c


----------



## angelndes_sofa (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Nunja,ein Bekannter von mir der auch bei der Bundeswehr ist,hat mir das Ding wärmstens empfohlen.Aber er sagte nichts davon,dass die dinger nach ner zeit "undicht" werden/sind,wenn sie gebraucht sind.dachte mir einfach "ach wenn ich das imprägniere hält das schon" jetzt hab ich vorhin eine ganze pulle schäumiges imprägnier-spray auf die undichten stellen geballert.mal sehen obs fruchtet #c jetzt muss es nur noch regnen... oder ich stelle mich einfach mal mit "anziehsachen" unter die dusche |supergri |supergri |supergri nein quatsch


----------



## maesox (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Hatte dann irgendwann die Faxen dicke mit dem Teil! 
Benutze sie nur noch selten und für Regenwetter habe ich mir eine Quantum Catfish Jacke zugelegt!! Da perlt die Brühe blos so ab!!!#6


----------



## yh1ly73 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Hallo,
habe mich auch schon schlau gemacht. Leider nicht in meiner Größe (breite) verfügbar. Anbei der Link: http://www.bw-online-shop.com/cgi-b...chutz&artnr=232&pn=0&sort=0&partnr=0B2230&all= 
Auch die Trekkingschuhe mit Goretex kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, hab ich bei den Gebirgsjägern auch gehabt. Super Teile


----------



## angelndes_sofa (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Also ich hatte vorhin eine E-Mail an Gore-Tex geschrieben und auch direkt eine Antwort mit einer Anleitung bekommen.Ich soll die Jacke säubern und trocken (hab ich gemacht).anschließend ein handelsübliches imprägniermittel aufsprühen (besonders entlang der nähten) und dann am besten sofort mit einem bügeleisen oder fön trocknen.

Die Wärmebehandlung sei dabei entscheidend,damit die Imprägnierung überhaupt richtig aktiviert wird (wusste ich vorher auch noch nicht)... Habe ich jetzt alles so gemacht wie beschrieben.Habs mit dem Fön gemacht... hmm und jetzt brenne ich drauf die jacke zu testen... wenn man sich ausnahmsweise mal regen wünscht ist er nicht da :q


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Wofür hast Du ne Dusche  :q


----------



## angelndes_sofa (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Hey du hast mich mit deinem Avatar auf ne Idee gebracht |supergri Wir haben im Keller noch ne Schüssel voll Lockenwickler,die keiner mehr braucht.daraus mach ich mit futterkörbe :vik:


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Na denn mal los!
Ein bisschen Dachdeckblei in Streifen geschnitten 
ein paar O-Ringe und fertig


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Das wäre doch auch was :q







Was meint Ihr wie sauber der alte
Leo wird wenn man seiner Alten die Wickler zockt.


----------



## esox_105 (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Das wäre doch auch was :q


 

... |muahah:


----------



## Gunnar. (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*



angelndes_sofa schrieb:


> Also ich habe nen fettes schwarzes A drin |uhoh: hab ich wohl pech


 
Mist , ob nu rotes o.schwarzes A , ist auf jeden Fall Pech. Dann müßte mann schon den  Mann in der Tauschkammer gut kennen......oder der Vogel ist blind.. 
Wenn ich Sachen beib ebay gekauft habe , habe ich vorher immer gefragt ob die Artikel gekennzeichnet sind. Bis jetzt hatte ich immer Glück. Billig gekauft und dann passend in nagelneu getauscht.


----------



## Torsk_SH (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

@ Sofa Du hast ne PN.


----------



## Laky (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Ist doch einfach: Grönlandwachs #h , damit bekommst du sogar einen normalen Wollpullover wasserdicht :m , am besten mal in einen Outdorshop nachfragen! Zu der Untauscherei bei der BW sage ich jetzt mal nichts :g , soll mir auch egal sein denn ich zahle ja keine Steuern mehr in Deutschland#6 

MFG
Laky


----------



## b&z_hunter (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Tach schaue mal hier:http://cgi.ebay.de/10-BW-Goretex-Ja...097985932QQcategoryZ40822QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## angelndes_sofa (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*



b&z_hunter schrieb:


> Tach schaue mal hier:http://cgi.ebay.de/10-BW-Goretex-Ja...097985932QQcategoryZ40822QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

öhm was genau bedeutet gebraucht 1. Wahl ? |kopfkrat


----------



## Gunnar. (19. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Dafür gibt es:

"Frage an den Verkäufer"


----------



## angelndes_sofa (23. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Hallo,

Problem scheint gelöst :vik:Hab das Ding wie gesagt intensiv imprägniert,anschließend mit Wärme behandelt.Und eben hab ich mir gedacht als ich draußen den Regen sah "Gehste einfach ma 2 stunden bei uns im Seen-Gebiet spazieren mit dem Nässeschutzanzug und gucken was passiert" Warmen Schlumpf-Pulli an,Lampe in die hand und erst mal 10 km durch den Regen und Wind an 3 Seen hergelatscht |wavey:

Als ich dann gerade eben wieder kam,erst mal Anzug inspeziert und musste zu meiner vollen Zufriedenheit feststellen,dass er schön dicht gehalten hat :vik:

Nunja,wollte das nur mitteilen #h


----------



## martin k (23. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Hi!

Die Antwort von Gore-Tex macht mich schon etwas stutzig...
Wirklich wasserdicht sollte bei Gore-Tex nur die innenliegende/bzw. auf den Aussenstoff innen auflaminierte Membran sein - diese funktioniert sozusagen wie eine zweite menschliche Haut (wasserundurchlässig von aussen + wasserdampfdurchlässig von innen).
Mit der von Gore-Tex empfohlenen "Reparaturanleitung" erreicht man zwar kurzzeitig (bis die Imprägnierung des Aussenstoffes wieder ausgewaschen ist) einen wasserabweisenden Effekt, wobei dieser nicht aufgrund der "reparierten" Gore-Membran zustande kommt.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## angelndes_sofa (23. März 2007)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Hi Martin,

ich bekam auf meine Mail folgende Antwort von Gore-Tex:

Sehr geehrter Herr angelndes_sofa, 


vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage. 
Anbei erhalten Sie die Pflegehinweise für Ihren  Anzug 



Sowie die  Imprägnierhinweise für die Oberfläche 

Die Bekleidung mit GORE-TEX°  Funktion bitte waschen , gut spülen evt.  leicht anschleudern 
Entweder - gleichmit  handelsüblichem Imprägniermittel einsprühen 
 oder - die Bekleidung trockenen lassen - mit Imprägniermittel einsprühen (auch die Belegkanten etc. gut behandeln damit die Feuchtigkeit nicht "hochkriechen" kann) 
Nun muss Wärme  zugeführt werden 
entweder auf das neu  besprühte Bekleidungsteil 
oder auf das Bekleidungsteil wenn das Imprägnierspray aufgetragen ist und diese schon trocken ist (manchmal kommt man nicht gleich zur Behandlung mit Wärme) 

Bei der Fixierzeit (Wärmegbehandlung  gilt) 
Im Trockner zählt sozusagen die Zeit wenn die trockene Bekleidung (mit Mittel eingesprüht) mit Wärme behandelt wird -von da an 40-50 Grad Celsius bei 40-50 Minuten 
Alternativ - die Fläche mit dem Bügeleisen (von der rechten Warenseite denn dort sollte ja das Imprägnierspray wirken) behandeln 
-bei schwarzen Flächen kann  man ein Tuch unter die Bügelsohle legen (wg. Glanz) 
Diese Methode ist etwas aufwändiger - hier auch auf die  Belegkanten (die vorher besprüht wurden ) bügeln. 

Wenn man unterwegs ist könnte man auch einen Föhn verwenden - das geht auch zur " Wiederbelebung der Imprägnierung" auf der Tour wenn kein Imprägnierspray vorhanden ist und sich noch Reste von Imprägniermitteln auf der Oberfläche befinden kann man diese reaktivieren. 

Eventuell war es in  diesem Fall nur die fehlende Behandlung mit Wärme welche noch fehlt um die  Imprägnierung zu aktivieren. 

Bitte  melden Sie sich wenn weitere Fragen bestehen. 

Einen schönen Tag 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

W. L. Gore & Associates GmbH  
Customer Service  
Roswitha Straßer


----------



## klinki (1. März 2010)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Moin Herrschaften,

Auch wenn der Thread schon ein paar Tage alt ist...

Ich bin ganz aktuell wieder bei diesem Thema: Ich habe seit fast 2 Jahren die BW GoreTex Klamotten und musste letzten Herbst nach einem Dauereinsatz feststellen, dass Hose und Jacke nicht mehr dicht sind.
Sehr schade eigentlich - für das Geld bekommt man leider keine "normalen" Gore-Tex Klamotten.

Nachdem Durchlesen dieses Threads bin ich natürlich auch auf den Brief gestoßen den angelndes_sofa hier veröffentlicht hat. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass hier von einem handelsüblichen Imprägnierspray die Rede ist. Auf der aufgenähten Pflegeanleitung der Jacke steht aber was von "Flourcarbon Harz" und keine Mittel auf Silikon-Basis. Whatever that means...auf meinem Spray steht jedenfalls von beidem nichts - aber: es ist für Gore-Tex geeignet.
Ich werde das mal testen!

Vorab kann ich schonmal sagen, dass ich bei meinen Jacken die Methode mit dem Bügeleisen schon ausprobiert habe. Es hat etwas gebracht - aber nicht genug!

Jedenfalls hab ich von eb.. heute einen neuen Satz bekommen. Wieder undicht. Da in der Artikelbeschreibung aber was von 100% wasserdicht steht werde ich den Händler jetzt darauf festnageln und hoffe dass er nachbessern kann.

Wie gesagt: für das Geld bekommt man leider keinen vergleichbaren Nässeschutz (


----------



## silvio323 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Mahlzeit,

du darfst die BW-Sachen nicht in der Waschmaschine waschen, dann halten se normalerweise über Jahre dicht. Bei grober Verschmutzung in der Dusche reinigen und dann ist gut.

Mfg


----------



## klinki (1. März 2010)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Naja, in der eingenähten Pflegeanleitung steht aber genau das drinne. Sogar bis 60°. Und beim Bund waschen die solche Sachen mindestens nach jedem Jahrgang.

gruß
klinki


----------



## klinki (2. März 2010)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

Moin,

Es funktioniert! Nach der Methode von angelndes_sofa hab ich meine Jacke wieder dicht bekommen.

1. Imprägnierspray auf die trockene Jacke aufgetragen
2. Antrocknen lassen
3. Mit dem Dampfbügeleisen auf höchsten Stufe gebügelt. Bestimmt 5 Minuten. Nach einiger Zeit merkt man wie das Bügeleisen immer wieder hüpft und zischt. Dann dringt kein Dampf mehr in das Gewebe ein!

Anschließend habe ich die Jacke über Nacht auf einen Eimer gelegt und 5 Liter Wasser in die entstandene Kuhle gekippt. Heute morgen nochmal drunter gefühlt: trocken!

Juhuu!


----------



## Flexi (13. September 2011)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*



esox_105 schrieb:


> ... das war ein Schnäppchen bei ebay ... :q





Hallo,  www.raeer.com in Hannover  kostet der Nässeschutz auch nur 33€ ohne Versandkosten.

Gruß Flexi    #6


----------



## Lütten (13. September 2011)

*AW: Problem mit BW-Nässeschutzjacke*

jo, kenne ich gut, hab mich von meiner getrennt - ging mir echt auf n sack. 

normalerweise sind die meisten sachen vom bund echt top aber dass der nässeschutz für n arsch ist musste ich auch schon während der AGA spüren. 

Inzwischen bevorzuge ich zwar "richtige" regenklamotten aber gut zu wissen das man sie mit etwas aufwand doch dicht bekommt


----------

